# Goat ate some plastic



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so my buck ate a small amount of plastic bag that I had some feed in. He escaped and got into it. He is acting kind of strange today and does not want to eat. He is up and moving around and acts fine, kind of acts like he has something in his throat. I am trying to watch to make sure he poo's. Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

If he ate it and is living then it must be in the ruman. He should pass it in a few days. put him in a clean stall with wood chips and put a glove on and feel all the poo for any signs. It couls be in the ruman he his life, as long as it doesn't get stuck on the intestines he should be fine. My goats eat all kinds of crap! I usely find them eatting it, I had a doe eat a huge string and I had to pull it out! Good thing found it or she would have ate it all!


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't let goat eat hay strings ither. Need to make sure if can to keep all junk away from them because you could end up with a dead goat.

GL hope he is ok with the plastic.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I am really worried about him. He looks really sad and won't eat at all. Rubbed his belly a bit but he was not happy about that.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Doesn't sound good to me, if he's not eating. I wonder if there is anything that would help break up the plastic. The idea of feeding him a few small rocks (like how birds eat) to break it up in the rumen came to mind, but that sounds pretty silly. Otherwise surgery.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Besides eating the plastic, did he eat too much grain? Sounds like you are either dealing with a blockage or his rumen is off because of overeating. In either case, I would take him to the vet. Is he bloated? You might try Therabloat or mineral oil.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

He is a bit bloated, he may have eaten to much bread, as well as some grain. What kind of mineral oil would I use? Just the stuff from the grocery store? He is pooping and peeing fine. Should I wait or take him to the vet first thing in the AM? Thanks for all your help.

Josh


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep a very close on him tonight and then take him to the vet tomorrow morn if not feeling any better because he eating the plastic could kill him. 
On the mineral oil yes the type you get from the store. 

GL and keeping fingers cross for you all. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Stones work in some birds because they have a gizzard.

I would be careful with the bread and the grain especially if the amount changes suddenly. The bacteria that make the rumen work and keep the goat healthy need a steady supply of nutrients. Grain can make an acid stomach. 

Do you have free choice baking soda available? Probiotics?


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks all, I forced some Vegitable oil down his throat with a turkey baster, gave him some pepto also. This was all done last night. He seems to be feeling much better today and is pooping and now eating, but only straw. Thanks all I think he will recover. I appreciate your help.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So glad to hear he's feeling better. One of ours ate a wal-mart bag last week...he "passed" it fine. I saw him w/ it and ran out there to take it away-that only caused him to GULP the whole thing down quicker, just like a dog would do. Urgh.

happy to hear of his continued good health.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad yours is ok as well. Crazy goats are always doing something they aren't supposed to.


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

took the whole herd for a spring walk this morning.. one of the meat kids insisted on chewing rocks.. sounded GROSS!!! lol.. he would chomp them for a while, bite them into pieces then spit them out.......lol....silly critters! Hope yours is okay!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

zukgod said:


> Crazy goats are always doing something they aren't supposed to.


Ummm sounds like my human children also. Between my 5 soon to be 6 human kids daycare kids. and the whole shlue of my 60 animals Im suprised I havent lost my mind. one of them is always eating something they are not suposto.


----------

